# Excision



## rmickalich (Oct 20, 2010)

Would I code this as an excision-tumor? ?69552

postauricular site 2 cm lesion
Excisional biopsy of right postauricular mass

An incision was made and the skin flaps were elevated and this appeared to be a necrotic lymph node versus mass lesion involving the muscle of the upper portion of the sternocleidomastoid overlying the mastoid bone.  This was resected, measuring 1.5 to 2 cam as an oval mass with the surrounding cuff of muscle.

Thanks,


----------



## preserene (Oct 20, 2010)

Would you mind having a glance at code 21556, deep subfacial intramuscular.
The site is beyond the auricular, nearer though and the description goes for sternocleidoid muscle of the Neck and it goes for musculoskeletal section of our coding rathe rthan the Special Sensory (auditory).
Why tumor? because the mass description is yet to be completed by Path report. Your description goes for solid mass- lymph nodal or soft tissue mass, until proved otherwise
Thank you.


----------



## rmickalich (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback and detail, it makes more sense


----------

